# A better way to do your business



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Removed four of these today. Probably not fun to use if you got the squirts.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Are you in Sochi?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

We had a couple porta poddys set up like that in Afghanistan. I tried pooping in it once. Whole different ball game....


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Supposedly squating is the healthiest way to poop.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I remember as a kid in japan they had toilets that you squat over. Didn't know any different at the time. It was normal there.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used them in Paris, not cool, dude.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Where were they? NA or like Greenland?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Ha, not Sochi. I'm in Israel. These are commonly found in public bomb shelters.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Public bomb shelter/crapper


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have seen them in Greece. Those cannot be fun for an elderly person. 
I know I am walking myself into a few Greek jokes...
It's ok, let the jokes begin...:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Installed them before in africa. super easy.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Installed them before in africa. super easy.


Haha. I would imagine so! Stick the plate onto a precut hole in the top of a tank/cat hole and you're good! Right? Maybe a gasket, too?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Here they just laid it on a few blocks and put some cement or cement like material to connect to the CI line. Surrounding floor tiles kept it from moving. Talk about super easy. @gear junkie, you volunteered in Africa?


----------

